# business in wisconsin



## mkeapparel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I’m looking to sell t shirts online with two other people and I’m a little confused what I need to do as far as business permits. I am from Wisconsin and I’m sure there are permits and business licenses that I need for selling clothing online, if someone could help me out that would be awesome.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I do some business in Wisconsin, but my business is based out of Chicago and Georgia. This is what I can tell you that you'll definitely need. 

You'll have to get a business license from the State and then check with your county and city for zoning or licensing. It won't be much of a problem I'm sure, but everyone is going to want to get money from you. This entire process can cost you about $300-$400. 

If you haven't started your business yet, I would honestly wait until you know you have a viable business before you start spending money. Once you know that you can make money and have proved it with customers coming back, then you will make your self legitimate. Don't worry, you're not doing anything illegal yet, until you start making more than $600, then at the least you have to report it on your taxes. After that, you'll want to organize your business for liability protection (S-Corp, C-Corp, LLC, etc). 

Easy reading for this topic of starting a business, "Ready, Fire, Aim."


----------



## WillPromo (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you printing yourself or are you doing contract work?


----------



## mkeapparel (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright thanks gruntstyle that was very helpful, I was under the impression that I had to get all of the legal stuff done before I even start selling but I guess not. Thanks

WillPromo - we will be printing ourselves.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I know that it's common advice to get the legal stuff done first before you find out you have a viable business. I think that most of the time that advice is given by people who never really started a business. Unless you have a partner, I'd just take a month or so just to see if you can make money, before you spend money you can't recover.


----------



## mikefont (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive found that here in Indiana where im from that I dont need to registure nothing really...The state doesnt have a business license per say...

Ive the name of my business includes my name then im free from anything relating to a "business license" BUT ive my name is not included then I need to go into my local county office and registure the name for a fee idk yet..then I need to get a EIN for federal taxes(no fee) and also My state taxes require a $25.00 fee so all togather it's going to cost bout 25 dollars to get legit so to speak


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

To be certain check will your local count clerk's office or contact the local SBA (Small Business Administration) office. Its free and they should be able to give you lots of helpful information in addition to describing what you need to do to operate legally.
The U.S. Small Business Administration | SBA.gov


----------

